# Nova's huff-walk



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

So, I've been socializing with Nova by offering food mixed with treats for good behavior. I try to get her to come out of her sleep sack by leaving a trail not unlike the M&M trail in ET. At first she just huffs and puffs and then... she attempts to huff herself forward. She sort of aims her body and attempts to move by sheer force of her pushed-out quills. It's really cute, and she eventually stops and opts for actually showing her face and walking, but... does anyone else's hedgie try to move via the power of grouch as well?


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think I've seen my hedgie do it before, but it sounds too cute  I'd love to see a video of 'grump-powered movement' !


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Titus kinda does the same thing sometimes, except he tries to be a caterpillar or something. He'll kinda stretch out and walk like that with his visor down. He's so silly. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sounds adorable!!!
Closest thing my Cholla will do is when I wake him up, I usually put a mealie in front of him. Visor down, he'll huff & pop & lunge at the mealie. It's like, even when he's mad, he's not going to let a mealie pass by.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

That sounds way funny  Hoggle doesn't do that. He just lays there and huffs.  What a naughty.


----------

